# pen building help



## minister man (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm new here, just joined today. I had 3-4 goats before, and they all just lived in a pen together at about 15-20 Square feet per goat. I don't want to get back into goats in that big a way. I just bought a Nubian doe. Just need some milk for the table and some for making soap. 

The problem is how do I house one goat? 

I use to house the buck before, by mounting a metal pipe 4Feet long to the wall with a ring and a short chain that would slide back and forth. Hay rack on one end, waterer on the other. I was thinking of something like that where the pipe was longer and ran out the door so she could run in and out. 

I have been reading about tie stalls, that are 2 feet x three and a half feet hay rack in the front. Like a tie stall for horses. Anyone ever use those? it would seem to me that the goat's hind quarters would be dirty all the time. 

another choice would be a loose pen, but I don't know how large it would need to be. I don't have a lot of space, So what would you say the minimum would be? 

Of finally a little building with an outside run. How large? 

Oh yeah, I live in Canada. There were times last winter we had 5 feet of snow, and temps range from about -30 to 104 degrees. 

thanks for any and all help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't like to the mine since they would find a way to get tangled and hurt so I would suggest the small pen. I also suggest a second as a friend for her; since goats are a herd animal they need the companionship. 

Welcome from New Jersey :wave:


----------



## minister man (Sep 23, 2011)

she isn't exactly alone. I have to saddle horses and a miniature horse that is about here size. I thought I was going to be able to keep the goat and miniature together, but they seem not to get along in the same stall. The goat is currently tied outside his stall, and they seem to get along fine. I want them for company for each other, but that is also why space is at a premuim. So what size is a "small Pen"?


----------



## minister man (Sep 23, 2011)

are there any demenisons for small pens out there? what furnishings do they need? Is Four feet By four Feet large enough, if one wall of the pen contains keyhole feeders in it with a 16" manger on the other side? partly for hay, and one spot for a water bucket?

Any pictures out there of a home for one goat?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What would the "tie stall" be used for? I wouldn't keep a goat like that unless it was just for milking or something? 

4'x4' for a stall or permanent pen or ? That is way to small for a pen. I think a 16'x16' would be about the smallest i'd go for one nubian doe. I'd probably want to let her out often for some excercise frequently too. However, i'd recommend a permenent pen vs. being tethered. I personally also would want to find her a goat companion. If you want one that won't eat much...you could go with a pygmy or nigerian dwarf as a buddy for her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO I wouldn't have a goat tied up. I know people do it, but I've tied mine up for short periods of time and they ALWAYS get tangled up. Plus to me it's like having a dog on a chain. How happy is a dog on a chain? Having animals for a use is wonderful, but make sure they are happy and have the space they need. Goats like to move around, they are grazers and browsers. Nubians are big goats from what I've seen <I have 2 nubian/boer crosses>, and I couldn't imagine having my girls tied up. 
She needs someone she can go out and graze with. If the pony doesn't eventually take to her, maybe you can get a smaller breed of goat to buddy up with her, one that won't cost as much for caring for. Just my opinion 

4x4 IMO is adequate for a shelter, but no way is it for a pen. I agree 16x16 for a goat, especially large breeds. I have my nubian/boer doe who is due to kid this coming weekend in a stall at night and it's 5x6 and she is comfortable at night,but she'd be miserable if she were forced to stay in a small space like that for very long. 
Is the relationship with the pony one they can build on and eventually be turned out together, or is it just not going to happen? IMO when she is out in her pen and the pony is out in the pasture, she may get quite lonely and could become depressed. You may have to get her a buddy if that happens. I'm not a goat pro, but just from what I've seen with the goats we've had... That's my observation.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree that 16x16 is about the smallest I could imagine a Nubian doe having to live in. The cattle panels are 16x16 so if you got 4 of those and 4 T-Posts you should be ok.


----------



## minister man (Sep 23, 2011)

Actually the 4x4 pen Idea was an indoor pen. So I guess that would actually be a stall. I was thinking that if inside she was penned beside the miniature, so that they could see each other they would be company for each other. I have had them out in the outdoor paddock together, and they "tolerate" each other. Right now I am being careful with that because the goat has horns, so I only let them out together when I am right there. I have rings on her horns, so that should take care of that eventually, and hopefully they will be out door buddies. I am just afraid to close them into a small space together at night. 

So if she had a 4X5 stall for night, right beside the miniatures stall, and was out with him, or in an ajoining paddock, that would be sufficent? 

Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's what I thought you had meant was a stall  I'd think that would be adequate for an inside stall. We have 3 stalls that are all about 5x6 and ours are meant for a mom and at least 2 babies. Our largest doe is the one inside at night in her stall as she's due on Saturday, and she had plenty of room to turn around to lay down, etc. Our does all urinate on one side and sleep on the other, so you just want to make sure she can turn around comfortably, and if she chooses to urinate in one area, then she can sleep in the other.

BTW, we made our barn and stalls out of pallets, works GREAT. I don't know what you are planning to build the stall out of, but pallets do work wonders, and around here they are free.


----------

